# Forza Motorsport 3



## hufschmid (Nov 3, 2009)

Holy!!!!!! 

Talking about photorealism, this is fucking insane!


----------



## Elysian (Nov 3, 2009)

I started playing it last night. It's fucking epic. I played until 12:30am, and then, I played before I went to work this morning too. I'm gonna play when I get home as well  I'm hooked already.


----------



## hufschmid (Nov 3, 2009)

I'm jaelous!!! Now I have GAS because of you


----------



## matty2fatty (Nov 3, 2009)

whoa, looks like I'm stopping by the video store on my way home tonight. I played Forza 2 until it killed my xbox


----------



## AvantGuardian (Nov 3, 2009)

Forza 2 was awesome, this looks INSANE! Too many good games coming out now, not enough time to play them.


----------



## Zak1233 (Nov 3, 2009)

I managed to get this 2 days before it was released due to play.com breaking the street release date  I played this non stop the first few days I got it, it's amazing how realistic games are these days, god knows what games will be like in the next 10 years!


----------



## thesimo (Nov 3, 2009)

such an awesome game, so realistic. Problem is I'm not getting anywhere in the career cuz i just keep doing free races trying out all the cars and dicking about


----------



## sakeido (Nov 3, 2009)

I am playing the shit out of this game. The Ferrari F40 is the sickest car of all time.
Three play sessions over the past three days = level 21


----------



## GazPots (Nov 3, 2009)

I've been playing this for the past 2 weeks. Its really epic.


I turn all the hud off, and stick to the cockpit camera with manual gears+clutch. Totally amazing when you get it perfect. Although i will say you level up FAR too fast compared to forza 2. I'm sitting at almost level 44 now with 6 to go. 

The drift racing is supreme. When you get a good room of great drifters it looks insane even when someone crashes and gets 4 supras mauling into them.


= insane car barrel rolls etc. 


Currently beasting it around the track in my 1000+ bhp 69 Charger. It's amusing when some dick in a viper starts crying when you edge infront of him and rape him up the straight and fast bends.


----------



## Elysian (Nov 4, 2009)

I played this morning before going to work, and lets just say, I got to work, worked half an hour, and then realized I didn't do my hair. Damn you Forza 3!!! 

I started building my RX7 this morning, a red FC. Did the 3 rotor swap/single turbo conversion, rotor upgrades, turbo upgrade, all sorts of power adders, some 400+hp, and I didn't upgrade any suspension/brakes/tires  The only reason I'm winning races is because it's fast in the straightaways  I have to use the gas pedal very conservatively through the turns, it's sad. It drifts sooooo easily.


----------



## Esp Griffyn (Nov 4, 2009)

I'm still at like level 6, I just can't bring myself to play career mode. I don't want to spend my time driving crappy cars and upgrading them to make them competitive when I can just free play and use the Lamborghini Reventon 

That said, I have been burning it up in hot lap. Setting some good times, I got 72nd fastest in the world the other night on the Fujimi Kaido downhill in an E class I think (Corsa VXR) and 30th fastest on one of the Amalfi coast full track in a Honda Civic Type R. To me, the cars that are slower in the grand scheme of things (Astra VXR, Corsa VXR, VW Scirocco etc) are in some ways more fun than the super cars. That said, I am awesome in the Koenigsegg


----------



## Elysian (Nov 4, 2009)

Esp Griffyn said:


> I'm still at like level 6, I just can't bring myself to play career mode. I don't want to spend my time driving crappy cars and upgrading them to make them competitive when I can just free play and use the Lamborghini Reventon
> 
> That said, I have been burning it up in hot lap. Setting some good times, I got 72nd fastest in the world the other night on the Fujimi Kaido downhill in an E class I think (Corsa VXR) and 30th fastest on one of the Amalfi coast full track in a Honda Civic Type R. To me, the cars that are slower in the grand scheme of things (Astra VXR, Corsa VXR, VW Scirocco etc) are in some ways more fun than the super cars. That said, I am awesome in the Koenigsegg



I'm a little confused, you won't play career because you don't want to use crappy cars, but you're having fun using crappy cars in the hot laps 


I'm only playing career so far, I think I'm at level 8 or 9 now.


----------



## sakeido (Nov 4, 2009)

Esp Griffyn said:


> I'm still at like level 6, I just can't bring myself to play career mode. I don't want to spend my time driving crappy cars and upgrading them to make them competitive when I can just free play and use the Lamborghini Reventon



It gives you great cars really early on. I think I only did about four series in a D class starter car, then I bought an Evo and it was all C class from there on out.. another four series and I could afford the F40 and now its all A class, just started in S class last night. You get past the early stages really fast and then around level 19 or 20 you start to get very cool cars for leveling up. I just got the Reventon for free.


Elysian said:


> I started building my RX7 this morning, a red FC. Did the 3 rotor swap/single turbo conversion, rotor upgrades, turbo upgrade, all sorts of power adders, some 400+hp, and I didn't upgrade any suspension/brakes/tires  The only reason I'm winning races is because it's fast in the straightaways  I have to use the gas pedal very conservatively through the turns, it's sad. It drifts sooooo easily.


I always upgrade brakes & tires first  in S class my Ferrari only has 500ish horsepower and I have to try and beat a Veyron.. the only reason I win is because my F40 completely outcorners the Bugatti.. brakes twice as fast, corners twice as hard


----------



## Elysian (Nov 4, 2009)

sakeido said:


> It gives you great cars really early on. I think I only did about four series in a D class starter car, then I bought an Evo and it was all C class from there on out.. another four series and I could afford the F40 and now its all A class, just started in S class last night. You get past the early stages really fast and then around level 19 or 20 you start to get very cool cars for leveling up. I just got the Reventon for free.
> 
> I always upgrade brakes & tires first  in S class my Ferrari only has 500ish horsepower and I have to try and beat a Veyron.. the only reason I win is because my F40 completely outcorners the Bugatti.. brakes twice as fast, corners twice as hard



Yeah I ran out of money


----------



## GazPots (Nov 4, 2009)

You should try saving up for the unicorn cars in the auction house. I wanted the Mazda RX7 spirit R but quickly realised my 500k credits is woefully small compared to the current 10 million one unicorn sits at with 3 hours left. 



I can only assume it's the sucessful sellers that have the cash to get those models.


----------



## hufschmid (Nov 4, 2009)

This sounds so epic, that it sounds as epic as the first ridge racer back in the old days when you had to get the bonus black and white angel cars... 

Now I must buy a game machine again


----------



## robotsatemygma (Nov 4, 2009)

I remember seeing previews for this. Visually stimulating!!!

One thing I noticed is the "dash" tachometer and the one on the right on the screen, don't match rpms at all.


----------



## GazPots (Nov 5, 2009)

lol.


----------



## Elysian (Nov 5, 2009)

I had my first rollover this morning, it was on purpose, and was actually on Sedona  I took my RX7 into the barrier on one of the huge banked turns just to see what would happen, then I rewound


----------



## Bungle (Nov 5, 2009)

Hit level 30 last night and got given a Veyron as a result. Hit it with the widest slicks possible, took it for a lap around Le Mans.... Holy fucking shit.


Then did another couple of laps with weight reduction, intake, exhaust and intercooler and went up against R2 cars in a quick race... HOLY FUCKING SHIT. Just blasts by like they're standing still.


----------



## GazPots (Nov 6, 2009)

Do the R2 speedway race on the nissan speedway. In the veyron you hit 257 or above on the bowl and can earn 15k every 4 and a half minutes. 


Alternatively do the le mans r2 endurance race (17 laps). Takes 1hour and 5 minutes in the R2 veyron and you get 240k roughly with no assists/hard difficulty. While that may sound scary, the veyron is so fast on the straights it will wipe the floor on the first lap and you'll be free to coast the rest of the race. 

If you do that race for the first time you'll get over 300k as you get a bonus (1st time only).


So both races work out at the same rate of money but the first method incures loading times. So i use that method to get some cash for upgrading my massive fleet of cars.  You'll also increase your drivers rank stupidly fast and get the horrendously good cars in no time. First time i did the endurace race i mauled 3 driver levels when i finished which meant i got 3 awesome cars AND and shit load of money.


----------



## Prydogga (Nov 6, 2009)

It's an awesome game, and the car detail is beautiful, but there is alot of Forza 2 still in it, alot of the sounds and the vinyls etc are the same. I still love doing great design on every car I get, every car game I've played I've made a few EVH style cars. Can't wait to buy the Reventon...


----------



## GazPots (Nov 6, 2009)

I love the fact you can save designs and load them to any car nowinstead of having to redot it for every one. So i have a nice white to black flame paint job i can use as my sig now. 


Still miffed that Turn 10 decided to do away with custom public rooms online. Retarded move of the year there.


----------



## Elysian (Nov 6, 2009)

Finished up my 2nd season last night. I'm at level 15 I believe as of this morning. I'm loving this game, a LOT. My FC is now dialed in with ~500hp, only slight weight reduction, I've got it set up to be an A600 on the dot, and I'm owning up A class races. I'm working on an A class Nurburgring tournament, 3 heats on certain sections of the ring, and so far I've won them all, got one more tournament left in that series. I did just get my first 2nd place finish, in an A class World Championship race  Got beat by a Z06, and just barely 


Even though I have my FC set up with only ~500hp, I've still only got 225/20 tires, so it's still really slidey. I've really figured out the pedal modulation:bleh: though, so I'm not doing too bad. I also dropped my final drive ratio down to 2.98, my 6th gear goes off the friggin chart  It maxes out around 180 due to lack of power.


----------



## Esp Griffyn (Nov 6, 2009)

Elysian said:


> I'm a little confused, you won't play career because you don't want to use crappy cars, but you're having fun using crappy cars in the hot laps
> 
> 
> I'm only playing career so far, I think I'm at level 8 or 9 now.



They aren't crappy cars 

By crappy cars I meant stuff Im not interested in - seeing my brother do an endurance race in a VW Bora and having to look at its ugly arse for over an hour, or during an entire series of races in a Fiat 500, not for me!


----------



## Elysian (Nov 6, 2009)

Esp Griffyn said:


> They aren't crappy cars
> 
> By crappy cars I meant stuff Im not interested in - seeing my brother do an endurance race in a VW Bora and having to look at its ugly arse for over an hour, or during an entire series of races in a Fiat 500, not for me!



You don't use cockpit view? I hate any other view now!


----------



## Prydogga (Nov 7, 2009)

I don't like cockpit view because it looks too unnatural and it gets in my way, I hate going the front bumper view because no one gets to see my awesome car except the xbox, but I use that view anyway... 

I find it funny that now you can report cars, because of the obvious paint jobs that were plastered over every other Fairlady on the Auction House.


----------



## Elysian (Nov 8, 2009)

Prydogga said:


> I don't like cockpit view because it looks too unnatural and it gets in my way, I hate going the front bumper view because no one gets to see my awesome car except the xbox, but I use that view anyway...
> 
> I find it funny that now you can report cars, because of the obvious paint jobs that were plastered over every other Fairlady on the Auction House.



Cockpit view looks unnatural? Makes me feel more like I'm in a car than any other view 

I set up an M3 GTR this morning, tried to get as close to Laguna Seca Blue, and man, it's a blast of a car to drive. Owned a bunch of A class races with it, a lot of BMW races, etc. It's just fanfuckintastic. Here's an action shot. I've also got a 5 second vid I've got to convert from WMV to something that YouTube can convert, I'll post that later.







I also did up a regular E46 M3 the way I'd like my 330 to look, what do you guys think? I'm digging it, and I think I'm gonna go for it.


----------



## Bungle (Nov 8, 2009)

Prydogga said:


> It's an awesome game, and the car detail is beautiful, but there is alot of Forza 2 still in it, alot of the sounds and the vinyls etc are the same. I still love doing great design on every car I get, every car game I've played I've made a few EVH style cars. Can't wait to buy the Reventon...


Don't buy the Reventon dude, you'll win one when you level up! I can't remember what level it is exactly, but I got one. Also, I just scored a Ferrari FXX


----------



## Elysian (Nov 9, 2009)

I didn't realize it went directly from A class to R class from the season perspective  Nevertheless, I got my Focus RS set up for R class, it's an R706. I just owned a lot of cars that outranked me on the Sebring. Was epic.






 Owned.


----------



## GazPots (Nov 9, 2009)

I just recently got the R1 Mazda that you can engine swap and downgrade to R2. Even though you give it 300 more horsepower.  (it weighs more though). Also got an R1 Porsche Spyder and feck me, it sticks to the road even with the least downforce available. It can go flat out round the twin ring speedway and make it round both corners at 220mph+. 


3 more levels until i hit the big 50!


----------



## Zak1233 (Nov 12, 2009)

Man, I absolutely LOVE the photo mode, here's some pics I took if ya'll be interested 

Forza 3 stuff - a set on Flickr


----------



## Elysian (Nov 12, 2009)

I haven't played, I got MW2, and can't stop playing it


----------



## Bungle (Nov 16, 2009)

Got on XBL yesterday, uploaded some pics. Anyhoo, here we go:

Before receiving a pair of TUURRRBOS!




After receiving a pair of TUURRRBOS, she was then known as "Violent Crumble"




















DORIFTOOO!




Bumblebizzle!


----------



## GazPots (Nov 30, 2009)

Nice Porsche at the end, what model is that? Might have to buy one.  And WTF is up with the breakdancing car. 

And to continue the loadsa pics theme here's a few of the more ridiculous cars i own in the game.

Firstly, my favourite car in the game, the R33 Skyline. Since Gran Turismo 1 i loved this car haha.  Imagine my surprise when i saw it was in this. First car i bought in the game!

Currently maxed out at 947 bhp and tuned to drift like a badboy.

















Next up is my Top Secret Supra which while it was expensive is a total madman. This thing can stick with the modded veyrons at a fraction of the cost. 

Sitting at 1050 bhp and i just hit 259 on the chicaned Le Mans. I'm betting i can get it faster. 

















And now for a few ones i bust out online just to see what abuse people throw at me. These cars are abuse magnets. Must be all the Vin Diesel hate. 

Eclipse I'm currently building so it's only a C class demon at the moment. 












And my Vin Diesel RX7 Abuse special. 













And to finish first a Stock car in a situation you wouldn't regularly see it. 







Aswell as an EPIC skyline drift (with old paint job).







I'm off to buy more cars and tune em up.


----------



## Bungle (Nov 30, 2009)

GazPots said:


> Nice Porsche at the end, what model is that? Might have to buy one.  And WTF is up with the breakdancing car.


It was a R3 Porsche GT3 that I won when I hit level 33 (specifically, the 2008 Porsche #45 Flying Lizard 911 GT3-RSR). I just gave it a lick of paint.

As for the breakdancing Skyline, that's what I like to call "Breakin' 2: Electric R32". It was on the "new" New York track, the one with the goddamn chicanes and I had a tendency to hit the ripple strips with a little too much gusto at >250km/h.

I like your R33 though dude, looks cranky with the yellow paint and all.

Oh, and the Supras tend to get cranky when you poke their eye out


----------



## GazPots (Nov 30, 2009)

I didn't actually notice the intake on the front lights on the Supra for a week or so. 

I didn't realise there put chicanes on New York. Think i've manged to avoid that track somehow. 

I've had a few races with killer curbs that flip my car. It may have been the fact my Impreza 22b weighs 2000lbs (light for a big car) and has stiff suspension. Noticed one on maple valley at the big uphill left before the over the hill right. That caught me a good many times on A class expert and made pretty much the whole lobby laugh their ass off at me as the leader of the race becomes beached and broken from 1 curb sitting on his roof in the wall.  

Same with the last curb on the right on sunset peninsula as you hit the segment of bowl over the line. Managed to do a lovely barrel roll while taking first place. Suffice to say the guy also laughed his ass off as i mauled myself into a wall again and was out of the race on lap 1.


----------



## Bungle (Nov 30, 2009)

Yeah, I've rolled a few times hahaha. Funnily enough, at the chicaned New York track, the R32 Skyline rolled a lot more than when I raced the Ferrari FXX. The FXX would push off the ripple strip and into the opposite wall rather than roll... Either way, *rewind*.

As far as the maximum use of the rewind button goes, I was using the the R1 Porsche you win when you hit level 45 (2008 Porsche #7 Penske Racing RS Spyder Evo) on the Nurburgring Endurance race. It handles quite well but can get a bit taily if you're not careful and after only a lap or two I was having mad brainfarts ahahahah.


----------



## GazPots (Nov 30, 2009)

Was playing some drag racing there and totally owning the majority of datsuns and veyrons in the top secret supra. There are a few who have the SERIOUSLY ridiculous tunings where the datsun rockets off in 3rd gear leaving a trail of devastation behind it. Veyron is just unstoppable if you have the tuning skills.

But the second you go into anyhting that isnt those 3 you get raped.


Which is all kinds of annoyance. Still i busted out my 1000+ bhp dodge charger (s class 650 odd maxed out) and it was owning all other s class cars.
When you get a room without the datsuns or bugatti's it's a blast. However since Turn 10 fucked up the online features (no custom public lobbies like the previous games) it's just people using the same old shit and you can't do anything about it.



What fun is there using all sorts of cars if everyone else is using the datsun/veyron with the same ultra fast tuning? It bores the shit out of me.


----------



## Bungle (Nov 30, 2009)

I'm not sure about FM3, but in FM2 I had a few cars that reached an acceleration rating of 10.0, might have a shot with those.

Off the top of my head, the Lambo Murcielago, there was a Peugeot rally hatchback thing with about 700hp, the Mitsubishi FTO with the Lancer Evo engine/4 wheel drive....


----------



## GazPots (Dec 1, 2009)

On the unlimited drag it's on the mile track though. So you need top end too. the datsuns, veyrons and TS supras reach 240mph or above.


So hardly any cars can stay with them never mind beat them.

I can actually beat a few veyrons in my bananaman skyline for the first half. Then they just tear me a new one as they belt up to the top end.


----------



## wannabguitarist (Dec 1, 2009)

GazPots said:


> On the unlimited drag it's on the mile track though. So you need top end too. the datsuns, veyrons and TS supras reach 240mph or above.
> 
> 
> So hardly any cars can stay with them never mind beat them.
> ...



Do they still have the Lingenfelter Corvette or the Hennessey Viper? Also what Datsun are you talking about with 240mph capabilities 

I really need to get this game


----------



## GazPots (Dec 1, 2009)

Both the Henessey and the Lingenfelter are not in the game at the moment (who knows about dlc in future).


And this is the horribly fast datsun i refer to.








Yep, that is the monster car that rapes EVERYTHING at drag on the 1/4 and 1/2 miles. Only the Veyron and TS Supra can beat them to my knowledge and thats's only on the mile strip.


What a fucking joke.


----------



## wannabguitarist (Dec 2, 2009)

What.The.Fuck. 

I love 510's but that's ridiculous. What engine are people swapping into those?


----------



## GazPots (Dec 2, 2009)

The same engine in the R34 Nurb skyline. Hits out the same as my modded r33 skyline at 987bhp but it weighs about 400lbs less and has some mad gearing you can do to it.


I might try it with my skyline but i'll still get beat.



Apparently aerodynamics don't work in forza 3 judging by the shape of that datsun.


----------



## philkilla (Dec 3, 2009)

The Datsun super car is really really really really really gay.

What a joke for turn 10 to put that in there...I'm pretty upset with the drag racing. No slicks, no burnouts. 

I can't get any of my cars to hook up off the line...and I know whats what.


----------



## GazPots (Dec 3, 2009)

It'd be better if they factored in reaction times and restricted the drags to having no assists at all and manual with clutch it'd be better.


All you get are datsun twats with traction control on and you just cannot beat them unless you buy that rust bucket.


----------



## JacksonKE2Shred (Dec 7, 2009)

I bought Forza 3 and haven't even finished 2 yet lol. best had a buy 2 get one free on all games so i grabbed it.


----------



## GazPots (Dec 11, 2009)

Forza 2 is still a great game. 


The fact the R33 is in forza 3 makes it the champ though. 

And here is a nice high res shot using a nifty trick i read on a forum.

Compare and contrast these two shots. 


Standard res from the forza site 






Higher res with trick of my 1072bhp Challenger. 







If photobucket didn't make me choose dimension vs file size it'd have less noise but fuck it.


----------



## Bungle (Dec 12, 2009)

New pics you cunts!

Some of you may remember Violent Crumble, my E92 M3. Here's a reminder:






And this is his big brother, Statutory Grape. He looks more purple on the telly than what he does here....













Couple of randoms...









Bumblebee!





Had a go at recreating my mates car...


----------



## wannabguitarist (Dec 13, 2009)

I want this game soo bad


----------



## hypermagic (Dec 15, 2009)

my brother-in-law he this on pre-order he needs to go pick it up lol.


----------



## Lethe (Dec 20, 2009)

Just reached Level 21, in my head already dismissing the Ford GT as it handles horribly in most other racing games. Still, I really dig the look of this car, so I gave it a custom paint job, König Afterburners in black and front and rear wings. As it stood there, I couldn't help but give it a quick spin around Mugello...stock setup and everything. What can I say, it slays! 

I upgraded it to max out Class A at 600 points, no suspension upgrades, no weight reduction, just tire compound, drivetrain and some engine tweaks. Right now I'm ripping through North America Class A and I'm pretty sure I'll ditch the Ferrari California (also at 600) for the rest of the Class A World Championship.

On the other hand, I find it hard to get used to the Audi R8, already removed a lot of understeer by tuning but still it plows through corners like a sack of potatoes, even with all power going to the rear wheels only. The GT has a hint of oversteer when exiting corners, the wheels don't spin but you get that extra bit of turn-in when you give it some gas.

Overall, great game, so much less sterile than Forza 2.


----------



## GazPots (Dec 21, 2009)

Adding a differential and setting the decelleration from (default) zero to 30-70% seems to clear a lot of understeer under power for me. 

I do love the torque settings for awd cars. Creating a (theoretical) 1000bhp front wheel drive dodge is insane and mostly stupid. Although for drifting the torque to the rear is great.


Also i was doing some A class rwd drag last night. Managed to get my 69' Charger to hit its golden number of 1000bhp and still stay in A class. So i stuck it with 3 gears over the half mile and gave it a whirl. Some guy in a nice 93' mustang blitz'd me off the line but by the last 1/3 of the 1/2 mile my full power was ripping it through the air and i beat him by 0.010 odd. And the guy was a good 20 metres infront of me at the start cause my charger takes a year to get off the line.

He was surprised to say the least as he saw me whizzing by at the end.


----------



## Hawkevil (Dec 21, 2009)

In all the time I have had this game I haven't touched drag racing. It really does not appeal to me TBH. I love the game though. 

Best game this year next to Assassins Creed 2 and Brutal Legend


----------



## GazPots (Dec 23, 2009)

Some pics of stuff ive been racing recently. 


First up, the Barracuda. Not a bad little car and able to be seriously upgraded in the usual ridiculous old muscle car style. Pretty cool as i just randomly bought it and decided to do it up.













Turns out the Muira 06 is a great drift and speedster aswell as a great hander aswell. Plus it hits over 1000bhp for ultimate top end.  But it is a sexy car.





And what happens when you realise ultimate power + bend doesn't nescessarily work.


----------



## Esp Griffyn (Dec 26, 2009)

I have not played this in a while, but saying as I got a big "History of supercars" book from my fiance for christmas, I will be working through it and playing F3 to experience the cars one by one, as the book is set up chapter by chapter chronologically, one car per chapter.

So far I've got the Lamborghini Miura, Ferrari Daytona and Maserati Bora to test


----------



## Bungle (Dec 28, 2009)




----------



## Daiephir (Dec 28, 2009)

Holy shit, that was hilarious.
(I think I need a 360 only for that game)


----------



## Joose (Jun 16, 2010)

Revival!

I've been playing this game a LOT over the past few months. I'll have to get pics of my cars when I get my Live back online.

I actually use a lot of my cars on this game, as opposed to Forza 2, where I stuck to a Corvette Z06 and a Ferrari F430.

Forza 3 Vehicles (HP estimates from memory):
Bugatti Veyron (1257hp)
Cadillac CTS-V (600hp)
Chevy Corvette ZR1 (1000hp)
Chevy Camaro SS (500hp)
Dodge Viper GTS-ACR (1065hp)
Dodge Ram SRT-10 (800hp)
Dodge Challenger SRT-8 (750hp)
Ferrari F430 (614hp)
Lamborghini Gallardo (870hp)
Lamborghini Reventon(650hp?)
Mercedes SLR McLaren (850hp)
Nissan 370Z (950hp?)
Pontiac G8 GXP (800hp)
Porsche Carrera GT (800hp)
Porsche Cayenne Turbo S (900hp)


----------



## GazPots (Jun 16, 2010)

Joose said:


> Revival!
> 
> I've been playing this game a LOT over the past few months. I'll have to get pics of my cars when I get my Live back online.
> 
> ...




I've been playing this game like mad for ages. I never got bored of it. Got 3 million in spare change and all the cars i want bar about 5 super high price cars i can't afford yet. 


As for fun, try stickin the Veyron engine in a Bugatti EB110 SS and leaving it rear wheel drive.

That'll let you max it out to about 1250bhp at a pi of about 810 max with every upgrade. Just knock it down to R3 800 and dominate anyone on le mans.


It's actually insane. I was in a room where we busted out the old le mans with no chicanes in R3 and i used the eb110ss. People didn't realise it takes the Veyron engine up until i was screaming past them at 250 and eventually hitting 262+ mph.  And the joyous thing is it ACTUALLY turns unlike the Veyron so you can out turn them and maul them on the straights.

Ultimate le mans sleeper car.


Edit - and as a side note you begin to notice that most 1000bhp+ cars have engine upgrades that slow the car down according to the stats. Actually more beneficial to remove them and save weight. I even noticed that on my 1968 Shelby gt500 you can add a superchager (170bhp added or something on the 2007 gt500 engine block) and according to the number stats it does NOTHING to performance. Sure enough the supercharger weighs a fuckin tonne so taking it off puts your handling up .


Currently addicted to 

'08 Viper at 1000bhp
'99 Viper for some A class domination
'10 Saleen S5S at 1100bhp (most ridiculous supercharger whine i've heard yet )
'69 Charger at 1070bhp for super long driftage 
'10 Mosler mt900 for complete domination of R3 and R2 class.


And to finish this post off before i go to bed here's a nice picture i took tonight.


----------



## Joose (Jun 17, 2010)

^Hell yeah man. Once I get my Live back up, I've got some packages to download. Apparently there are a lot of cars I don't have access to. Interested in trying out the SSC Ultimate Aero.

I just added a Charger SRT-8 to my collection yesterday. 1071hp. I've tuned the FUCK out of it... but it's still so hard to slow down and turn. I know it can be better, but I'm just not sure what I need to adjust at this point.


----------



## GazPots (Jun 18, 2010)

The Ultimate Aero is insanity.


Shame you can beef up the horse power anymore but you can weight reduce it a bit. Just incase you wanted it more insane than stock.


----------



## Thrashmanzac (Jun 20, 2010)

i just got this game and its fucking sick...


----------



## Joose (Jul 4, 2010)

(A few of) My babies!


----------



## GazPots (Jul 5, 2010)

Me and a guy from work usually race through the classes on lemans a lot of the time.


Nothing beats 2 horrendously powered cars mauling it down the straight towards the chicanes at 250 mph 


It's interesting to see what different types of cars are like on the various courses. For example i can get a faster time on leman with my Mosler even though it's only 550 bhp (very light weight) even with its low top speed ability (for the r3 class it's currently in) whereas i can hit horrendously high speeds in my TVR speed 12 yet be caught in the corners a lot to the point of losing.


Currently i've found the 4 racing viper CC's to be great for upgrading to the top end of R3. They hit 796 -799 PI with 800bhp and some great handling. CAn beat most cars on lemans bar the AWD vipers. Refreshing car to use that surprises a few people with it's pace.


----------



## Joose (Jul 5, 2010)

^Yeah man, I love the realism.

For instance, on the Le Mans (new or old circuit), my 1065hp AWD Viper destroys my 1257hp Veyron. Buuuuut, my 740 somethin' hp Gallardo leaves them both in the dust.

Considering buying the Ferrari F50.

Huh, just looked and my Challenger SRT8 has a quicker 0-60 than my Veyron. Not by much, but still that's pretty cool. Both are under 2 seconds.


----------



## GazPots (Jul 5, 2010)

^^^ The 1000+ vipers are ridiculous. I'm going to stick the 08 viper engine in my 99 viper and take over anyone that gets in it's way. 



I'm just off from a 5 hour session that i didn't intend to last that long in.





Anyways, gifted a mate some tunes for his eb110 and we had a race on lemans hitting 260 mph and doing some ridiculous drafting. Many many crashes, even accidental shunting into the pit lane on the last corner (i cried with laughter) and some epic drifts when your trying to control some horrendously powerful cars (v8 touring cars anyone?).

All in all a good night and i made a nice 250,000 credits for my troubles. Also found out the RS200 is RAPIDO at pretty much everything aswell as some other cars that are great (audi r8 lms is on my list).


I did find that even on hard the AI just can't compete with human drivers. You can easily out brake and out turn them on many courses to the point of winning by thousands of feet ahead. And thats just with using the same cars as the AI. Plus the fact the manual + clutch gives you such a speed/time advantage if you use it right. You can gain hundreds of feet just by redlining some cars whereas automatic would change up earlier.


I did enjoy it when we set up some GT3/touring car races with no upgrades. Very close racing if you play with decent drivers and occasionally you get a superb replay of a pass going right or a pass going badly wrong. .


----------



## Joose (Jul 5, 2010)

^Exactly what I did. You get soooo much out of that '08 engine. Too bad the '99 GTS ACR's handling and braking can't compete with the '08 version. I only wish the '08 didn't have that stupidly big spoiler, because the rest of it is gorgeous. But I drive in-car lol.

I've finally started racing on Live. I absolutely cannot stand these sore losers that refuse to brake and send you flyin' because their Skyline or STI can't keep up with my Challenger.

I need to get the tuning app on my iPhone. My tuning is so-so.


----------



## GazPots (Jul 6, 2010)

You know you can shove the forza wing on the 08 viper and still retain the stupendous amounts of downforce on the rear end yeah?



Gets rid of the HUGE ass wing but the only draw back is the spoiler is always black.


----------



## Joose (Jul 6, 2010)

I don't want a spoiler on it at all haha.


----------



## Razzy (Jul 6, 2010)

Any of you with Xbox live should add me. I would LOVE to play Forza 3 online with some of the SS.org crew.

Gamertag: Razz0rt


----------



## Joose (Jul 6, 2010)

Definitely.

Gamertag: Plasmaterial


----------



## GazPots (Jul 6, 2010)

GT = Predator 4


I usually piss about on private races with some hard ai.




Joose said:


> I don't want a spoiler on it at all haha.




I feel your pain man, 3 games into the series and that damn wing is STILL the only adjustable wing for the majority of cars. There are exceptions which are not as generic but they all come in black. 


Come on turn 10, fucking design a different spoiler ffs.


----------



## Joose (Jul 10, 2010)

What's up with me being gifted cars every time I buy one outta the auction house?

Not complaining, one of them I was able to sell for 600,000 credits lol.


----------



## Korngod (Jul 13, 2010)

reading through this thread is making me go crazy waiting for Gran Turismo 5.. I love the Forza series, but GT5 sounds like its going to be epic.


----------



## GazPots (Jul 13, 2010)

New download content for Forza today including this beast.







McLaren MP4-12C


----------



## Prydogga (Jul 13, 2010)

So wait that's NOT a Porsche Carrera GT?


----------



## Esp Griffyn (Jul 13, 2010)

Prydogga said:


> So wait that's NOT a Porsche Carrera GT?



Er...no 

The new McLaren looks amazing but unless its the sample car (I doubt it!) I won't be driving it, the rest of the pack is crap, even the 2 AMGs can't sell it to me. I bought the last one for the Mercedes Benz SLK55 AMG, but only because it's one of my all time favourite cars.

The car packs are just getting shit now, One or two nice cars propped up by utter crap. Some of the blandest family saloons you'll ever see, included becaus you can mod them and add some more power. Wow, really interested in watching that shopping car get to 60 a whole 2 seconds faster. At least earlier packs like VIP, Autoweek, Hot holidays etc had a good number of desirable cars.


----------



## GazPots (Jul 13, 2010)

Prydogga said:


> So wait that's NOT a Porsche Carrera GT?



Haha, i never even noticed the similarity.


Still, i hate porsche though so Mclaren all the way for me.


----------



## GazPots (Jul 13, 2010)

Finding the new Mclaren is a bit of a drift monster if you don't run it with a grip tuning or traction control. Perhaps not an F1 GT beater but it's quite nippy.


I did find myself running my Mclaren Mercedes SLR a lot now though. Holy shit is this thing fast. Plus it sounds monstrous compared to pretty much every other car in the game.  













Love it.


----------



## Joose (Jul 13, 2010)

^I had an SLR for awhile, but ended up selling it for nearly 600,000 credits.

How about THIS? http://forzamotorsport.net/en-us/media/videos/default.htm#/video/3776/

I bought the new pack today, but only for the CTS-V Coupe. LOVE it.

My main baby lately has been my Corvette ZR1. That thing is a motherfuckin' BEAST. Fuck the Vipers and FXXs everyone uses on the live R3 races. The only car that has really given my ZR1 a hard time was some dude in an 800 rated Carrera GT that had one Hell of a tune. He was taking turns like an R1 car I swear.






Oh yeah... (nope, didn't make it)





Showin' a lil' love for my team! (I did not make this design)





And a lil' love for Dimebag! (didn't make this either!)









One of those "artistic" photos of my ZR1 before I blacked it out.





Classic...


----------



## Joose (Jul 30, 2010)

How the Hell do people tune their cars so perfectly?

I mean seriously. I just raced someone in a Carrera GT, it's an R3 800. Here's the thing, that's exactly what I used. I've tuned it, it drives, handles, accelerates and brakes great.

But... I could not, for the life of me, stay within 2 seconds of him. I mean it was borderline ridiculous.

Now, I did notice his was RWD, as opposed to my AWD. But, converting mine to RWD only takes my handling from a 6.6 to a 6.7, and my braking from a 6.7 to a 6.8... But it decreases my launch and acceleration significantly.

So frustrating sometimes lol. What's even more frustrating is how many people refuse to use anything but the '08 Viper and FXX for R3 races. YES, I know they're great. But are you really so lazy and worried about coming in 1st every race that you won't change it up? I have 8 different R3's that I use currently.


----------



## GazPots (Jul 30, 2010)

When the Dodge Vipers come out i break out the Mosler. 

It canes everything in R3 and R2 and possibly R1 depending on the track. Makes the vipers weep.  



More often than not it's the players lines and skill. Ive been using identical tunings to some stupidly fast people but they just keep boosting off into the distance. I can only assume either my controller's fucked or i'm simply not as good as the top top players (this one ).

I've managed some top 500 times on some circuits and a fair few top 1000 times but i cannot be bothered to put in the time and effort to break the top 100 and beyond.

Then you have the wheel vs controller vs controller with mods arguement. Some people are stupidly fast with either. One of the top guys even races with a device he sticks on his left thumb stick to givbe him ultra fine steering ability. I've noticed on a lot of long circuits i tend to jerk the stick a bit too much and seem to turn too much for slight bends. This obviously slows me down but not the guys right on the mark.

All i'd say is just keep racing (and if you havent already) learn their lines and breaking points EXACTLY. Even a slight overbrake turns to 100-200 foot which means no slipstream to keep up with them anymore.



In other news i'm having stupid amounts of fun sticking horrendously overpowered engines in cars. Case in point. You can stick an R1 cars engine in an Audi r8 5.2 (the R8 and R15 racecars to be precise). The diesel engine gives it fucking stupid amounts of torque and acceleration. Needs a new gearbox as the default r15 one is stuck at 150mph max for some reason.

Also if you stick the R8 (racecar) engine in the Audi R8 4.2 and stick it to unrestricted power and top the car up to s 700 (with no wings) it makes a stupidly fast leman car. It can out accelerate a veyron and doesn't stuck at turning as much as most high powered cars if you fiddle with the suspension a bit.

For A class i stuck the old C5-R engine (2005 racing corvette) in a 2000 odd Chevy Grand Sport. With a gearbox and some other mods you can get it to aprox 230. And that still in A class. Great for the leman courses. Also it's loud as hell so it'll annoy those you tear past on the straight.


----------



## Joose (Jul 31, 2010)

Ugh, I said screw it and just played a bunch of Cat And Mouse last night haha. That was actually pretty fun. It was 3 of us in a party and we were DOMINATING.

Cats:
-Ford GT (Mine, no one can keep up, no one)
-Mercedes CLK GTR
-Jeep SRT8

Mice:
-'Cuda S (Mine, not the greatest handling, but I have so much acceleration, speed and torque that it pulls me out of everything.)
-Jeep SRT8
-Audi S4


Besides that, I need money on the game, BAD. I'm down to like 75,000. I know I could just do that Benchmark race over and over, but that gets really old, really fast... I mean, it's just a big left turn. If I wanted to do that, I'd play NASCAR.

How the fuck do these guys get up over 50 Mil and shit without even thinking about it?


----------



## GazPots (Jul 31, 2010)

I've got 3.2 million in change and i have earned about 20 mil from racing. 8.5 mil from online play aswell!!! ( i play too much ). I've said to myself if i dip below 2 mil i need to get some cash again. Saying that i played online today and raised about 200k since i was just racing and not modding/buying cars.


As for the 50 mil+ guys, they almost certainly sell their vinyls or tunings. I suppose if you can post a top 100 time, then the potential to sell the tuning is great. 

In the top 1000, and nobody really looks for those tunings.


----------



## GazPots (Aug 2, 2010)

Joss JT1 at R3 800.



Holy shit it's mental.


----------



## Bungle (Aug 2, 2010)

Few Forza pics...

TVR Sagaris.





I've re-done Bumblebee since I took this pic and he looks heaps better now. I was trying to drift as close to the tire wall as I could at like, >200km/h. I smashed him up. A lot.  





Audi RS4, it's got the 5.2L twin turbo V10 from the new RS6 in it. Skid machine.





Fully hektik Fast & Furious inspired Evo. YALLAH!


----------



## GazPots (Aug 3, 2010)

Nice evo, i like how it gets the nicer bodykit than the other evo's. The Evo X looks like a transformer when you stick all the bits on it.

Also how is that rs4? Been tempted to buy one but never bothered with audi for some reason. Any notable engine swaps for it?




And i was literally just about to buy a 2003 celica as i was getting whipped by them in c/b class and what happens? Turn 10 gift me one tuned to B-500. Just my luck 

Also i noticed that it had 200k of parts fitted to it but many not used. Turns out it goes all the way up to mid S class. I basically just need to buy a few engine upgrades to fully max it. Great timing or what? 







And a bonus picture of some stunt racing.


----------



## Bungle (Aug 3, 2010)

GazPots said:


> Also how is that rs4? Been tempted to buy one but never bothered with audi for some reason. Any notable engine swaps for it?


If you've got the DLC pack with the new Audi RS6 in it, you can use the twin turbo V10 engine from that.

It's like the V10 from the Lamborghini Gallardo but in the Audi RS6 it has twin turbos  My RS4 is tuned to the limit, it sounds fantastic and it's an absolute bullet in a straight line. It has no problem spinning up all 4 tires but I think the handling rating is only about 5.8 or 5.9. If I was serious about racing it I'd drop the power down so the power/handling is more balanced, but it's just so damn fun to rip skids in the fucker 

In my R32 GT-R as my two wheel driving alter ego Cunty McStunty:





And my redesigned Bumblebee (Transformers 2). 






Little old Alfa Romeo that is probably the only car I enjoyed more after downtuning!!

As soon as I bought my (half Italian) mate suggested I put the V8 from the 8C in it, which I did as well as the top of the line brakes, suspension, etc. It was so stupidly overpowered I went back to the stock engine, and tuned it up to about 150kw (200hp). It was still fast and I ended up removing all the power modifications (except for the exhaust) and turning everything else back to stock. It's so goddamn fun to drive even though it's got fuck all power.

BODY ROLLLLL!


----------



## Joose (Aug 5, 2010)

Nice pics y'all!

Only a couple new ones from me... both of them have a design I've been working on. Replica of the Jacksonville Sheriff's Office cruisers.

Ram SRT-10 (picture taken in my favorite spot)





'99 Viper ACR (haven't put any of the writing/numbers on this one yet)





And a lil' air time with the Viper...


----------



## Joose (Aug 6, 2010)

I'm addicted to Cat And Mouse. Seriously, I can't stop playing lol.


----------



## GazPots (Aug 7, 2010)

I've never played that game mode. What is the deal with it? Push the mouse over the line first?


Also, I bought an Audi LMS and did some S class racing online. I was never off the podium all night. Stupid amount of victories aswell. 


Shame i got mauled off the track a lot by people driving Veyrons as if they are the best s class car just because they have 1000bhp.


----------



## Joose (Aug 8, 2010)

Yeah that's pretty much what it is. It's a lot of fun when it's 4 on 4. Usually we create a party so that we can strategize via mic lol. For mice, I use a 'Cuda for tracks with a lot of straights and an '07 TT that I detuned to a 350. Not so good when there's a hill though haha. For cats I use a '99 Viper, Diablo SV and an Infiniti G37 S.


----------



## GazPots (Aug 9, 2010)

I'll need to get a game of it sometime. I used to play hilarious amounts of tag and find ridiculous hiding places but that was it. All the rest was the serious racing in the hoppers.


----------



## Joose (Aug 9, 2010)

Well, what's cool about Cat And Mouse is that you get paid!

Now... like in every other section of Forza Live Racing, and pretty much any other live game... There are a good amount of pure douchebags.

Last night had some prime examples! 

1. "Champion" in a Ford GT that had the most ridiculous tune ever. Almost impossible to spin him out (Even though I hit his driver side rear corner panel at 110!!), and if you do manage to spin him out, it's like he recovers before you even hit him lol. But, that doesn't make him a douche, just a great tuner. 

He's a douche because... I was the mouse, and he was doing his job by spinning me out and pinning me to the wall to let their mouse gain some major distance on me. Okay, whatever. Now, when your mouse is 15,000 feet ahead and WAITING AT THE FINISH LINE (being courteous and trying to make sure no one gets a DNF, so we all get paid), you're supposed to just start heading toward the finish line. But no, he wanted to continue pinning me and spinning me out. Needless to say, their mouse eventually just said fuck it and crossed the finish line. Causing me to DNF. But that oh-so-fucking-amazing Ford GT managed to run the last half of the track like an R1 car and finish.

2. I already mentioned that if you're the mouse and you make it to the end first, don't cross until the other mouse is about 1,000 feet behind you. DNF's fucking suck. There are a good amount of people who just don't give a shit though. You gotta think of it this way, if you're so far ahead that you can cause the other mouse and maybe a couple cats to get a DNF, chances are one or more of YOUR cats are back there holding the mouse down. So now you've caused your own team mates to DNF.

3. (As a cat) Turning around on the track because your car is a piece of shit and you can't catch up to anyone.


Other than that, it's great! Most of the time that shit doesn't happen. But sometimes it does and it's just fucking annoying.

I did win about 120,000 last night.


----------



## Captain Axx (Aug 20, 2010)

Joose said:


> Nice pics y'all!
> 
> Only a couple new ones from me... both of them have a design I've been working on. Replica of the Jacksonville Sheriff's Office cruisers.
> 
> ...


 

i recently bought the limited collectors edition for £20 on the game website, and it's one of the best racers i've played in a long time. (well, this and burnout paradise) 

i got a dodge viper from the auction house that looks very similar to your viper in the pics, it drives really well!


----------



## ittoa666 (Aug 20, 2010)

Joose said:


> Well, what's cool about Cat And Mouse is that you get paid!
> 
> Now... like in every other section of Forza Live Racing, and pretty much any other live game... There are a good amount of pure douchebags.
> 
> ...



It's people like that that make me play offline. Did you send him an angry message to put him in his place?


----------



## GazPots (Aug 22, 2010)

I've been noticing _a lot_ of douchebags on this game recently. 

Seriously considering just deranking from champion to amateur so i avoid all the vote to kick and people deliberatly crashing you due to your rank bullshit.




On a brighter note, that new production car hopper is ridiculous fun. Never had such close races in the whole time i've had this game. Real bumper to bumper stuff in all sorts of cars (R3/R2 to the lower end E classes) in races longer than the usual 3/4 laps. The Cusco subaru round Mugello is superb fun.

I even managed to catch a glimpse of a guy sitting at rank 41 (Legend) who was basically untouchable. Guy musta had a rocket booster atatched to the back of his car as he just sailed off into the distance everytime. That's the highest rank i've seen in the multiplayer hoppers.


----------



## ittoa666 (Aug 22, 2010)

Joose said:


> How the Hell do people tune their cars so perfectly?
> 
> I mean seriously. I just raced someone in a Carrera GT, it's an R3 800. Here's the thing, that's exactly what I used. I've tuned it, it drives, handles, accelerates and brakes great.
> 
> ...



Sounds like lag.


----------



## Joose (Aug 23, 2010)

ittoa666 said:


> It's people like that that make me play offline. Did you send him an angry message to put him in his place?



Nah. The only time I send messages like that are when people quit because they suck. Or when I get kicked because of my higher ranking.


Tomorrow I will be purchasing my new cat car... the Mercedes CLK-GTR that can be detuned to an A600. Not the fastest, but there's so much control that it doesn't matter lol.

No, I don't consider that cheap. The game allows you to do it by simply making it AWD and putting heavier rims on it. Besides, for 1,230,000 credits (I think that's the number)... I should be able to do whatever I want with it lol.


----------



## GazPots (Aug 24, 2010)

While i love the CLK-GTR i hate that "hairdryer" engine tone it gives you.


I hope to god you can put the SLR engine in it. That thing is my favourite sounding car in the game. When you do get it, any chance you can tell us what engines you can drop in it (if you can stick any in at all).

Until i can get rid of that engine tone i will wait with my 1.2 million credits at the ready.


Edit - bit of googling says you can shove the sl65 black series V12 in it. Aka 1000bhp+. Enjoy.


----------



## Esp Griffyn (Aug 25, 2010)

Looks like Turn 10 have dropped the car pack updates, with literally dozens of excellent, obvious cars for the game missed out on. It's been over a month since the last pack dropped (and even then, 2 AMGs that weren't wildly different to the other AMGs in the earlier packs and the admittedly new McLaren) and not even a hint update about a new pack. Looks like that Jalopnik2 pack will never drop now.


----------



## GazPots (Aug 25, 2010)

Still a month to go before the game hits a year old. Which means still a month to go for some DLC.


----------



## Esp Griffyn (Aug 25, 2010)

GazPots said:


> Still a month to go before the game hits a year old. Which means still a month to go for some DLC.



Did they promise to support it for at least a year?


----------



## GazPots (Aug 25, 2010)

Yes, monthly DLC for a year.


The Jalopnik pack is still on the way.


----------



## Joose (Aug 26, 2010)

I thought I just read on Forzamotorsport.net the other day that there are no more DLC packs?

And yeah the SL65 V12 can be put in the CLK-GTR. I have it in there for one of my tunes. But my main tune is an A Class detune.

Friend of mine managed to detune the C6 ZR1 down to an A600 haha. It's great. Very high PI. Dude has spent so many credits learning how to detune all kinds of cars. B500 Ford GT. He has a Lamborghini Reventon down to an S601, he's so close! He sent me an A600 detune for the Saleen Raptor today, which is quite a handful, but fast as fuck once you gain consistent control.


----------



## Esp Griffyn (Aug 27, 2010)

Tbh I would be surprised if there is another DLC now, it's at least 2 weeks late and no mention of an upcoming pack on the Forza website. The last few packs were mostly poor, they were mostly crappy US market saloons and other assorted tat. "Drop a huge engine in it", "Tune it up!" etc, whatever, they were still crap cars. Jalopnik 2 is the pack this game really deserved and I doubt we'll ever see it now.


----------



## Joose (Aug 28, 2010)

Oh man, it was total domination on Cat And Mouse tonight. When the 4 of us party up, we're unstoppable.

Got to try out a new cat car tonight; my '06 Charger SRT8. One of the guys on our team tuned it for me, and he nailed it. Fuckin' 950hp Charger slidin' through corners at over 100mph! Not to mention, once I've got the mouse, it ain't gettin' away from a 4600lb, 950hp AWD tank like that.

Made over 200k tonight. Good times.

Our absolute best setup was (Cats) my Charger SRT8, a Ford GT, a Mercedes CLK-GTR and (Mouse) a Mercedes 300SL..

My main mouse, a Volvo S60, ain't too bad either though. S4 killer, for sure.


----------



## Joose (Sep 5, 2010)

Fuck yes... The perfect Mouse/D Class car.


----------



## GazPots (Sep 6, 2010)

Woohoo, Charger!



Awesome.


----------



## Joose (Sep 6, 2010)

Hell yeah man. The '69 Daytona. The most beautiful ugly car ever lol.


----------



## GazPots (Sep 6, 2010)

Joose said:


> The most beautiful ugly car ever lol.



Haha, spot on.


----------



## Joose (Sep 11, 2010)

I started gettin' a little artsy last night. Or trying to at least haha.


----------



## GazPots (Sep 21, 2010)

Well, thats me hit the rank of Veteran and have 5.5 mil. I think i can retire from the online side and just build lots of cars now. 


Too many dickheads ruining the online side.


----------



## Bungle (Sep 24, 2010)

Couple of new pics of the Joss.


----------



## Joose (Sep 25, 2010)

​


GazPots said:


> Too many dickheads ruining the online side.



Simple solution: Put 'em in the wall and hold 'em. I take Cat And Mouse tactics to circuit races all the time, if someone's being a dick. Put them in a corner and hold the E-Brake. Might walk away with a DNF, but it's definitely worth it.


----------



## GazPots (Sep 25, 2010)

Haha, i would LOVE to see some arsehole driver pinned to a wall as punishment. Awesome. 


Most of the dickheads i encounter are of the stupidly fast variety, yet they still feel the need to spin out any competition ensuring the dirty win. Can't really pin them as they are gone after 1 spin. That and corner cutters. 




I had MUCH more fun with a mate making up builds that stuck to strict rules we made for challenges.

IE rwd, 600 bhp, coupe, asian market, s700 PI was the last one we raced.



We just make up challenges and have some epic races as the builds are so close. Beats the AWD dickhead fest that is S and R3.


----------



## Joose (Sep 25, 2010)

I do it at least once a day lol.

I race A, S and R3 circuits most of the time. I have fantastic tunes from our team's tuner for all 3 classes for my CLK-GTR. They can't get away from me. I'll catch up so fast in the turns.


----------



## GazPots (Sep 25, 2010)

And what is it with people automatically assuming that champs and vets MUST win every race they have. And if they don't they somehow deserve abuse through the live message systems.


I race the classes you also race and decided to race some B500 for a change. Having no cars setup for B i randomly AWD'd my 911sport and came second right off the bat. Cue abuse from the guy in first saying how shite i was even though i finished 1 second behind him after the whole race. Guy was a pro 24. 


Next race i T-boned the fucker at mach 5 in the first turn. Felt good. 



Pro tip for R3 le man - Buy a Joss, add ALL the power and nothing else. Go win.


----------



## Joose (Sep 28, 2010)

^Very nice.

I got kicked out for pushing a mouse backwards through the track. Haha..


----------



## GazPots (Sep 28, 2010)

^^^ Win. 


I got abuse from my friend after i got a bit squirmy on the exit of the final corner of the final lap of Road America. Turns out i wiggled the car a bit and uber slapped my mate into the pit lane as he was attempting a pass on the inside.


I laughed so fucking much as he trundled down the pit lane in first eventually finishing in last. He was not amused.


----------



## Joose (Sep 29, 2010)

^Haha! Fuck yeah.

I always try to knock the mouse in the pits.

I also got really bored and played a bunch of Tag at Benchmark today. Ended with 178 points. Boosted my rank a little, shattered a lot of egos too haha. These little punks couldn't touch me, or get away if I was IT. My Cat And Mouse skills definitely came into play.


----------



## GazPots (Oct 4, 2010)

Top Gear cheats on GT5, teams with Forza on Stig's Garage collection


----------



## Joose (Oct 4, 2010)

^I swear to God, if you have to buy the game all over again for that shit, I'll be pissed.

All I care about is the SLS and LF-A. But I'm not buying the game again for 2 cars.


----------



## GazPots (Oct 5, 2010)

There is uproar on the forzamotorsport.net about it. Most are convinced they'll offer it as DLC after a certain time. 


LFA has THE engine tone i want in this game and i more than likely won't get to use it.


----------



## Joose (Oct 10, 2010)

There SHOULD be an uproar. That's ridiculous that some Forza newb can go get it and have those cars. But those of us who have been playing forever can't.


----------



## GazPots (Nov 22, 2010)

Lol, managed to bag myself a gift of 1 million credits and a unicorn form Turn 10.


Get in.


Also the new cars are quite funky. The Cuda sounds awesome.


----------

